# Star Wars!!!



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm happy and sad. Happy in anticipation of the new film and sad in knowing that is the completion of the saga. I hope Lucas changes his mind and makes episodes VII, VIII, and IX. Any more star wars fans here in apc?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had my tickets for more than a week now.  I've seen the opening nights on all the movies that I've been old enough to want to see the opening shows for and the tradition will continue. 

I hope he doesn't make the other three episodes, the original cast is too old. It should end with III.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im looking forward to the midnight showing coming up this week. Its gonna be great! And hopefully soon they will come out with a box set of all six dvd's and some extras so I can buy that and watch them all again!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am looking forward to watching it as well!!! I hope it is great!!
jB


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone miss the pre-Lucas-edited-all-over-again movies? Like in the original VHS version of TESB when Luke falls off the catwalk, he goes in silence all the way down, but in the rerelease, Lucas made him fall screaming like a little girl?

It's stuff like that that makes me cherish my VHS tapes all the more. There's a thought in the art world: "You are never done with artwork, you finally just stop messing with it." And yes, I thought _E.T._ was better with guns too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

As a tech writer who's job encompasses Lucas Arts games the Star Wars franchise is getting a bit long in the tooth for me. There are 36+ titles in the Star Wars genre I need to know fairly well, and to that end I have the majority of them installed to open at a moments notice. Never thought I would become blase' about the John Williams music, but alas I now play (for research only) with sound off.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I was a major STARWARS fan, until Lucas got a hold of a computer. Now, he has to touch and re-touch everything in his site. For some reason he thinks that we need special effects in every scene of every shot of every movie. Lucas is a product of over-kill.

The last 2 installments of the franchise are a blur. Its too bad they are forever part of the collection.

Yes, I am excited. Our company has bought out a entire theater. No more sleeping on the sidewalk for LUCAS.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I LOVE the classic, un-raped SW trilogy....this new stuff and "special editions" runed it ....Jarjar however was the WORST thing to ever happen. I have very low expectations for part III...but like many of you, will see it right away


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have read that 60% of what he wrote for the prequels is in III. This means that there is only 20% of written dialog for I and II. The rest is just filler. I was one of those I and II were terrible people as well. I have heard great things about the story line for III. I have heard that III makes empire look like rainbow bright. It is the most dark and depressing of all of them. It is also the final vision. I think we are going to be happy with this. I believe that it will be at least worthy.
jB


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know why so many people dislike I and II. I have the five films and BARELY ever watch the old trilogy. I don't know, different strokes for different folks I guess. Episode I is by far the film I watch the most. But I love ALL the films equally!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree with you about I.....i think it is better the II. I know most people think that I is the worst, but I think the story is much better then II. After you watch II more the a few times.....it becomes done right boring.
jB


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

The original Star Wars (I guess what you would call Episode IV) was the greatest movie I ever saw when I was a kid. I think I saw it five or six times before it left the theater. I was absolutely captivated. The sense of wonder and the groundbreaking cinematography stick with me to this day. I've seen all of the new episodes as well but find the characters to be a bit stiff. Give me Han Solo over Jar Jar any day  Although, the special effects in the new trilogy dwarf those of the earlier movies but there's a certain _je ne sais quoi_ about the early films that I don't find in the new trilogy.

Did you know Darth Vader has a blog? LOL 

http://darthside.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Exactly what Gomer said....


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it’s unfair to compare the special effects from the new ones to the old ones. With Decades of Technology between the two it’s obvious that there is going to be an improvement in visuals. What should be remembered is that the LUCAS team had to invent the technology before they could use it as a resource in the first films, hence adobe photoshop spawned from this. 

Where the problem lies, is that Lucas relies on special effects like a crutch to carry the movie. What made the story of the original trilogy so great was how rich and mysteriousness the characters and the worlds were. The new films look like a Demo Reel for the next generation graphics card.


----------

